# Thoughts on what will happen



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay, I am not so sure as to where to begin, but here goes 

I was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on how things will go down :shtf:
IE:
Global Economic Crash :gaah:
US Economic Crash :nuts:
Super Volcano :scratch:
Nuclear Bomb :bullit:
Zombie Apocalypse :ghost:
World Natural Disaster 

Some or all of these?? Also what does your gut tell you is going to happen.. The what and when??

Just foods for thoughts and all thoughts are wanted here


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

If it's an economic crash, it will be global, no doubt in my mind.

My gut says the above, about the time Barry's predetermined re-election is made public.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Global economic... 3 months to 3 years BUT it is coming...


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Economic Meltdown. Would be sometime in the next year, and would be complete. Most likely


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not sure of the timing, but world monetary and financial systems are beyond hope at this time, IMHO. So, I expect major currencies to fail more or less sequentially, leading to a collapse of world trade.

This man thinks so: http://www.scribd.com/doc/95493792/The-End-Game

Once trade collapses, think about what the US would be like without imports---of petroleum, manufactured goods, medicines, etc.. My vet antibiotics were made in Brazil, many tools made in China, sardines from Portugal, coffee from Columbia and Africa, tea from the far east, and on and on...

The US would soon be a "3rd world country". Sometime before we hit bottom, the resource wars will start, with every country grabbing what they can.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

machinist said:


> I'm not sure of the timing, but world monetary and financial systems are beyond hope at this time, IMHO. So, I expect major currencies to fail more or less sequentially, leading to a collapse of world trade.
> 
> This man thinks so: http://www.scribd.com/doc/95493792/The-End-Game
> 
> ...


Holy cow, I never gave the coffee thing a thought.  Without coffee I am, in a sense, useless. Time to go shopping...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

In my life trouble seems to come in three's. I am expecting a combination of any of the aforementioned plus one I havent considered. Cant prepare for everything but any preparation is a head start. Skill gathering and consistant training would help with all. I see world natural disaster plus economic meltdown plus wild card.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CapnJack said:


> Holy cow, I never gave the coffee thing a thought.  Without coffee I am, in a sense, useless. Time to go shopping...


Yep, that was on my mind too on my last trip to Kroger...  gotta have caffeine!!!!


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I think an economic collapse will be first in the short term and then Mother Nature will give us a smack down.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I still don't understand why the main stream media doesn't shout from the rooftops about the very possible and extremely dire consequences of our massive debt! IMO, that is the only hope we have to get the public to force Congress and President to make the changes necessary to avoid a collapse...some say it's too late, I think it STILL could be done if the public is thoroughly aware of the situation...it would also help if Romney wins and the Senate becomes a Republican majority..yes, that's what I said, lol...


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

db2469 said:


> I still don't understand why the main stream media doesn't shout from the rooftops about the very possible and extremely dire consequences of our massive debt! IMO, that is the only hope we have to get the public to force Congress and President to make the changes necessary to avoid a collapse...some say it's too late, I think it STILL could be done if the public is thoroughly aware of the situation...it would also help if Romney wins and the Senate becomes a Republican majority..yes, that's what I said, lol...


Knock it off DB!! My heart can't take these kinds of shocks!! My opinion?? Financial collapse followed by an EMP blast. Hard to kick ass when the lights won't go on. Makes the most fiece and feared military of all time toothless immediately.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

CapnJack said:


> Holy cow, I never gave the coffee thing a thought.  Without coffee I am, in a sense, useless. Time to go shopping...


LOL! I buy coffee preps for barter for exactly the reason. I dont drink it myself


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I still don't understand why the main stream media doesn't shout from the rooftops about the very possible and extremely dire consequences of our massive debt! IMO, that is the only hope we have to get the public to force Congress and President to make the changes necessary to avoid a collapse...some say it's too late, I think it STILL could be done if the public is thoroughly aware of the situation...it would also help if Romney wins and the Senate becomes a Republican majority..yes, that's what I said, lol...


It's because the liberals have us addicted to debt and yet something in the American spirit still yearns for freedom. The media are all liberals...

Except that twit O'Reilly who is just a twit.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

We would probably get to deal with something over 100 Fukushima type events if the grid got kocked out by an EMP, or more likely, a Coronal Mass Ejection event See: Carrington Event: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Economic meltdown will lead to actual war.



db2469 said:


> I still don't understand why the main stream media doesn't shout from the rooftops about the very possible and extremely dire consequences of our massive debt!.


Because if they did it would be over, and it would start with a massive bank run. People tend to react highly negatively to finding out their long held beliefs are false.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

So :shtf: could happen in any number of ways, and I think its dangerous to assume, and therefore just prepare for, one scenario, BUT if I had to bet what would cause TEOTWAWKI I would say Economic Disaster is a safe bet, and here is why... 

Ultimately, whether its mother nature, or plague, or financial collapse what will cause TEOTWAWKI, which is to say a LONG LASTING SHTF is not the initial event but the financial disruption that the event causes. 

That being said, as far as initial causes I also thing Economic Collapse is most likely to be the first domino to fall.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I think a global economic meltdown would be impossible to avoid at this point. It's only a matter of when.

That event can be triggered by others though, both manmade and natural disasters could be huge catalysts for spontaneously triggering the pending collapse. For example:

1. Terror strike - a state sponsored strike directly over the top of the 2 US coasts would pretty much seal the deal. EMP will fry the grid, and the grid is basically life for the country as a whole. Without cheap energy we're where we are now and where we're headed as things decline, without ANY energy at all, we're back in the stone age, and the masses living in the big cities are going to be really excited about redistributing the wealth. Any wealth they find they are going to redistribute directly to themselves if they can.

2. Earthquakes, volcano's, disease and pesticide resistant vermin eating all the crops, solar storms, if it's bad enough it could be the proverbial straw that breaks the camels back and we go over, (or europe!) and then it's game on for all of us.

3. The Cubs win the world series. That's when you know the four horseman are saddling up. 'nuff said.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think stuff comes in 3's. I think there will be an economic crash, new madrid earthquake and an emp (solor based or nuclear based). I am thinking that this stuff may start after the first of the year. :scratch


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I still don't understand why the main stream media doesn't shout from the rooftops about the very possible and extremely dire consequences of our massive debt! IMO, that is the only hope we have to get the public to force Congress and President to make the changes necessary to avoid a collapse...some say it's too late, I think it STILL could be done if the public is thoroughly aware of the situation...it would also help if Romney wins and the Senate becomes a Republican majority..yes, that's what I said, lol...


I bonked my head earlier tonight, I think I may have woke up in a paralell universe!!!!!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> I bonked my head earlier tonight, I think I may have woke up in a paralell universe!!!!!


lol, no, your head is just fine!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I notice you didnt have major pandemic on your list. I could certainly see a bad new flu causing enough havoc to trigger economic collapse and social unrest.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

db2469 said:


> I still don't understand why the main stream media doesn't shout from the rooftops about the very possible and extremely dire consequences of our massive debt! IMO, that is the only hope we have to get the public to force Congress and President to make the changes necessary to avoid a collapse...some say it's too late, I think it STILL could be done if the public is thoroughly aware of the situation...it would also help if Romney wins and the Senate becomes a Republican majority..yes, that's what I said, lol...


Because they are sheeple too? No really, here are my thoughts...

Imagine the panic it would cause, there would be a mad rush on groceries and gas (oh shit, I better prep, duh) thus causing mayhem and potential rioting... Most modern grocery stores only keep 2-3 days worth of food inventory... If gas is harder to find, it could cause even greater disruption to the inventory controls.. So start introducing hyperinflation of food and gas... He'll last weekend we saw a .30 gas spike, imagine what it would be if there was a run?? $3.89 to $7-8/gallon, plus those stations willing to gouge even more? Next it would also trigger the economic collapse most of us think is going to happen anyway- meaning every Tom, Dick, and Harry is gonna run to the bank and their 401ks and cash them out. So now you have a run on banks, FDIC doesn't have the paper to cash every account out, so this would cause banks to ration money supplies, thus more riots and more inflation on every item. At the same time the stock market would collapse due to all the sell orders versus buys.... So, where do all these cash-outs go? The only safe monetary item would be for the sheeple is obviously the silver/gold market... So let's introduce hyperinflation on gold run, what $5000 an ounce?

So even though the media is mostly liberal in view point, even on the business networks, they know the end game is near, they have too. However, the risk of triggering mass hysteria and the pre-scheduled collapse. So i doubt they would want to stir this pot... Their view is: A slow graceful fall from the cliff is better. Also this is good for us because it gives those of us who have started or are continuously prepping more time to square everything...

I mean seriously, how many FEMA ads have we all seen popping up? Oh this month is national preparedness month, what ever, reality is that they are trying to inform the public slowly.... Anyone who can add 1+1 can see this one coming, which is best triggering now in a few days versus 3-5 yrs? Which would you choose?


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, could be...I said on another thread that maybe the government/media were keeping a lid on this so as not to incite the kinds of panic you describe but it still doesn't seem right to me..


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

It isn't but in reality it's the safest thing to do right now... The big test will be (IMO) if Germany bows out of the Euro, and if that causes a backlash over there... If it does, then it could wake up more folks here and trigger our own economic collapse.

Don't get me wrong, I know we are headed there, but I think it is 3-5 yrs or so out... But there are a few things that could chop down the slow burning fuse on our economic powder keg and make it a quick fuse. Boom.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

db2469 said:


> I still don't understand why the main stream media doesn't shout from the rooftops about the very possible and extremely dire consequences of our massive debt! IMO, that is the only hope we have to get the public to force Congress and President to make the changes necessary to avoid a collapse...some say it's too late, I think it STILL could be done if the public is thoroughly aware of the situation...it would also help if Romney wins and the Senate becomes a Republican majority..yes, that's what I said, lol...


1.) The media is staffed by a whole army of liberal arts and journalism graduates. The journalism grads are devoid of any useful higher education training and many of the liberal arts/humanities graduates are as well. To really get your mind around the problem you have to have some numeracy skills and these folks are very deficient in this regard.

Think about this. How often in polite society do you hear the phrase - "I'm not really that good at reading" or "My eyes glaze over when reading is involved." For someone to admit this their educated peers would look down on them. Now think about how often you've heard the following - "I've never really been good at math" and "My eyes glaze over when math is involved." Such admissions are heard regularly and they carry no social stigma.

This innumeracy is evident throughout much of the mainstream reporting when mathematical or financial topics are the focus.

2.) The news business exists to serve a consumer demand, hence the preponderance of fluff pieces taking up time on news shows. Consumer demand and television viewership are heavily female skewed. Women do most of the shopping for households, even including clothes for men. Women watch way more TV than men. Check out this list of shows broken down by male/female viewer ratio. The only shows in primetime which attracted more men than women were: Simpsons, Cleveland Show, Chuck, Fringe and 24. That's it. Every other show attracted more women.

This phenomenon extends to news as well, hence the news magazine shows which don't have hard hitting news but which have murder trial recaps, which have consumer news, which have salacious news, etc. Even nightly news is skewed to women's tastes and stories which involve heavy emphasis on math and finance are not going to compete well against more fluffy stories which will have broader appeal.

3.) Reporters are people and people try to avoid bad news. Look at how all of America was thinking that real estate prices would continue to rise forever. People were actually thinking that house flipping was a normal way to make money. The math of real estate prices growing faster than personal income clearly showed that the real estate bubble was unsustainable. Plain as day.

Sure, some people understood that a reckoning was coming but they understood this at a theoretical level rather than in their daily lives where they continued to act like the rest of the crowd.

Look at the spending binges that took place in Greece, Spain, Ireland and Iceland. Even when the collapse in Greece was underway, plenty of people voted for the parties which said that they wouldn't accept financial rescue terms which caused too much pain for Greek citizens. Oh boy. Like beggars are going to be choosers. Voters there, instead of doing the responsible thing voted for magic unicorns to come to their rescue. Just yesterday politicians in Spain were saying the same damn thing.

In short, people believe what they want to believe when it's more comforting than reality. Reporters aren't focused on this issue because things are normal now, their editors want more fluff pieces to appeal to their female audience (advertising directed at women pays their salaries) and even if they could develop a concern to look into this story and report it, they'd probably be leery of undertaking the job because it involved math.

4.) Oh yeah, I almost forgot, most reporters are liberals and thus they rely on their Liberal Handbook which says that the Government Has Everything Under Control, so they simply trust that everything is hunky dory.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I truly believe it will be economic collapse. Here is how I see it happening. I will be stating the obvious to most so bear with me. 

The US National debt has surpassed 16 trillion dollars, an amount of money that is truly hard to even imagine, current actual unemployment is 22,661,585 Americans. Our government is printing money at an astounding rate, inflating the dollar. Nearly half of every dollar being printed is backed by foreign countries. For now, the US dollar is the world currency, in part, meaning that when any other country buys oil to import, they have to trade their currency to the dollar to purchase the oil. If the oil gods decide to go with the Euro for example, or the Yen, or the Peso, the dollar will lose value instantly. Our stock market is so fragile, there would be major sell offs. Stocks plunge, people panic and start selling everything they have, market plunges faster and the gov tries to "fix" it. Good luck. Prices of goods sky rocket, gas is 6, 7, 8 dollars a gallon, that alone driving prices of EVERYTHING through the roof. Bank runs. Banks close. Atms are "out of service". Debit cards are useless. 

Now the rioting starts, people are pissed, they can't buy gas, groceries or anything. The cash in their pocket, even if, unlike me, you have a couple hundred or a couple thousand, wont go very far. Folks who aren't prepared with enough food stuffs in stock will be raiding stores for food. Most people would never think they would do such a thing. Once the first creep in the mob busts out the windows it will be like a tidal wave, people need to eat. They will justify it in their own mind that "Hey, this situation isn't MY fault!! I had five grand in the bank four days ago!! Where's my money!! I have to feed my kids!!!" And in they will go, grabbing everything they can get their hands on. The police may be able to stop some of the mobs from raiding a few stores, but with budget cuts to departments, they are way understaffed to do much good. Many departments wont be able to pay their officers, and many officers will choose to stay home and protect their families, especially as things get worse. 

Mobs will be pouring through the streets in urban areas, smashing everything, ransacking stores and residences, torching cars and buildings. Hell mobs do that now when their ball team WINS!! There will be many many evil people who would take the opportunity to kill and rape without reason, discretion or fear.

Our feeble government is broke, hell, it's bankrupt NOW. Only now there is no foreign country buying our debt. They have enough problems of their own. The same thing that happened in the US has happened in nearly every country in the world, countries that depend on US import/export. Their stock markets crashed right along with ours. Our government tries to declare Martial Law. Our military is recalled stateside. Our military hasn't been paid in over a month with no future pay promised. The majority of the military decide to try to get home to help their families. Many will take whatever equipment they can get and go. 

No police, no military. Things are getting worse by the minute. People are leaving the cities to head to families homes that are in rural areas. Some make it, some don't. People are very desperate now. We are about a month to six weeks since the mobs started. 

In the cities there are thousands dead. There is no one to bury the bodies, there is no food, no clean water. The ones that have survived the mobs by hiding are trying to get out, they have nothing. Many are killed for no other reason other than they are there. A city without a working infrastructure is basically uninhabitable, the ones left in the cities are the baddest and the toughest, they have killed, raped and destroyed. These people will be leaving the cities and looking for food, water and more victims outside the cities. Likely in groups of between 15 to 50. Hunters of people and their belongings, and they are deadly and without remorse.

Electricity has been out for weeks. No one is going to work at the power plants, and why should they? They wont be paid, besides, they have families that need them. Nuclear plants are going or have gone critical, radiation takes more lives and makes large areas uninhabitable. 

Before the collapse the number of people living in the US was 314,355,934. One year after, the population 102,800,00, by the best estimate. Two thirds of the population has perished. Those that have survived since, are the small communities that have banded together to defend and support themselves. Along with many of those that had the forethought to plan ahead and educate themselves to be able to live and thrive in a world where only the self reliant will survive.

The End.


Debt amount, unemployment rate and population are from the US Debt Clock at time of this post. I made up the one tear later number...


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay Okay.... Lets start this off in "MY THINKING" and nothing more so if I piss some people off, sorry 
But..
I am pretty liberal minded (that does not mean that I am a liberal, just open minded to all points of views), I do believe that there will be an Economic Collapse

The media is owned by people who do everything that the government tells them to do because they are part of the "IN CROWD" if you will, so they know things that we dont, and if they do say something there is a bounty on that person's head.. 

I didn't mention a pandemic because like most everything that could be a pandemic is always being talked about on the media stations, FALSE FLAGS is you will...

I don't want to sound like one of those really bad nut cases or a conspiracy theory people.. But people are going to be more like Zombies before the hell really breaks out: 
Think about it:
TSHITF with an collapse of the economy, people freak out, but walk like zombies the next day thinking that everything will be alright "our government will fix it" and by day three we have massive chaos in the streets!!! 

Just my thoughts!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

jpadams said:


> Okay Okay.... Lets start this off in "MY THINKING" and nothing more so if I piss some people off, sorry
> But..
> I am pretty liberal minded (that does not mean that I am a liberal, just open minded to all points of views), I do believe that there will be an Economic Collapse
> 
> ...


I agree it is going to take time for most to adjust to a new reality. There will most likely be a shell shock period. The threat of a pandemic is real even if the gov gets it wrong a lot. A disease wouldnt have to have a particularly high mortality to cause massive social unrest. Then there is always the thought of some terrorist weaponizing small pox. Although its been erradicated some of the cultures are unaccounted for in Russia. Its out there. Nasty disease and unless you and yours are ex mil or over the age of about 50 you havent been vaccinated (not starting a vaccination thread!).


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

These same topics all get the same posts.
GLOOM & DOOM! We're all gonna die.
Zombies bla bla bla


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I still don't understand why the main stream media doesn't shout from the rooftops about the very possible and extremely dire consequences of our massive debt! IMO, that is the only hope we have to get the public to force Congress and President to make the changes necessary to avoid a collapse...some say it's too late, I think it STILL could be done if the public is thoroughly aware of the situation...it would also help if Romney wins and the Senate becomes a Republican majority..yes, that's what I said, lol...


They know what's coming. The fact that the Fed has created trillions of bogus dollars should be the biggest story of the new century. They want people to be as unprepared as possible. It's all part of the UN's Agenda 21 to depopulate the world.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Cud579 said:


> I think stuff comes in 3's. I think there will be an economic crash, new madrid earthquake and an emp (solor based or nuclear based). I am thinking that this stuff may start after the first of the year. :scratch


No, stuff doesn't come in threes. It's just a myth.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have an economic collapse coming. I think it happens anywhere from mid-October to mid-November. Followed by martial law.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

BillS,

I hope you are wrong, but I wouldn't bet against it.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

machinist said:


> BillS,
> 
> I hope you are wrong, but I wouldn't bet against it.


I'll bet against that.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> These same topics all get the same posts.
> GLOOM & DOOM! We're all gonna die.
> Zombies bla bla bla


Im not gonna die. I prepare.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> I'll bet against that.


I'm with you Moby...I don't see it happening that soon, if at all....BUT I'm busy prepping just in case!


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

Economic crash--a slow, falling domino effect that will begin with a Eurozone bubble of debt, and wash over the globe. My gut is, that when the USA is at its lowest ebb, either China will call in its debt and then ally itself with Russia and invade us, or we will self destruct with Fed money printing. A combination of all of the above. Time frame 2years-10 years. My reasoning behind the time frame is the QE stuff and Europe keep printing money. This is a rob Peter to pay Paul situation that will take time to crumble.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't go along with the invading but the long slow painful decline is what I believe.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Moby76065 said:


> These same topics all get the same posts.
> GLOOM & DOOM! We're all gonna die.
> Zombies bla bla bla


Do you have any thoughts on how the current fiscal situation can be solved? Or do you have another thought on why you prepare, natural disaster only?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> These same topics all get the same posts.
> GLOOM & DOOM! We're all gonna die.
> Zombies bla bla bla


Tell me how it DOESN'T happen. We have trillion dollar deficits as far ahead as the eye can see. There aren't enough dollars in existence for the government to borrow. How do you rationalize the Fed printing trillions of dollars with nothing to back them up? And the countries that are making agreements to trade in their own currencies? Hyperinflation is a 100% mathematical certainty.

We do have one way out: We just have to find other planets willing to buy our debt and then we're fine for awhile.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Woody said:


> Do you have any thoughts on how the current fiscal situation can be solved?


It really can't be fixed... about the only way would be to raise taxes significantly on all classes and businesses... then reduce spending at the same time.

We are talking about needing to increase tax levels to a 25-30% tax across every class of US citizen.. plus put a tax on the non-taxed - such as the illegals and those who don't file. Corporations, being as global as they are - think Cisco, Apple, Microsoft, GE... will simply pay a 2% exit tax, then move their headquarters over to Ireland, while still operating in the US.. no way would a Corp like MS or Apple give up 30% of their Gross Revenue in tax.

Second, the reduction in spending would have to be significant - try 2-4x the amount they are wanting to cut now...

BOTH parties are willing to do one of the above, but not both... without these extreme measures, there is no way to fix it...


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I think the economic collapse has already started. It is just happening in slow motion. It is death by a thousand cuts. The general public just hasn't caught on yet.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I guess sometimes my question is what are we preparing FOR? Is it to be around when they draw straws for a new leader? Is it to raise our kids and hand over an oh-so-much-better country to live in? Is it to stay alive long enough to be "liberated" by some other country or the U.N.? If you're convinced that the end will come in the form of a nuclear disaster, radiation from the sun, Yellowstone blowing up, I think I'd rather just die. The end result just doesn't seem to be survivable to me. If, however, we're talking about an economic collapse that would last for 3-5 years, I guess that'd be ok and survivable if you live through the first year, which is unfortunately unlikely for all but a few. If it's as simple as having a 72 hr kit in the event of a hurricane, that's kind of a no-brainer to me, but whatever. What could/would/should be on the other side of SHTF? I believe there can and are worse things than death. I'm not entirely sure I want my kids to grow up or live in a Orwellian society, which is what I personally see as a future, or is that the present, lol? I suppose it comes down to how strong your survival drive is, but as a mother, I hate the idea of dragging my kids around in the woods hiding from God only knows what kind of people/troops that have bigger guns, unlimited ammo, and no conscience. That doesn't even begin to address watching them slowly starve or get sick from some sort of pandemic or.....you know what I mean.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I guess sometimes my question is what are we preparing FOR? Is it to be around when they draw straws for a new leader? Is it to raise our kids and hand over an oh-so-much-better country to live in?


I am of the mind that the only way for mankind and the USA in particular to survive (economic collapse), is for those who have the drive, courage and knowledge to survive. If said collapse does happen, people will rebuild, we always do. Granted, the lifestyle that would follow is nothing like the lifestyle we know now.

I would pray that when the people of the US begin to recover, and I truly believe we will, that we/they have learned from the mistakes made. I think our Constitution is the greatest design for a government that has come. Because our liberal/progressive government thinks that it is a living document and can be interpreted to fit the times, it has been raped and basically used for toilet paper. I think we need, or would need during the rebuild, some amendments to ensure that the government can no longer run roughshod over the people. Stricter limits on gov spending and on what the gov CAN regulate. Remove the life term for SCOTUS. Lobbying should be illegal, not an amendment but a necessary law!! Preserve with out any doubt, the right to keep and bear arms. I could go on but you get the point.

If things DO go as bad as we fear, then I hope my children DO survive. Even though it will be hard, if we teach our children morals, right from wrong and respect, then those are the people I will want to rebuild the US of A.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Was it Yogi Berra who said something like, it is hard to make predictions, especially about the future? 

Timing an economic collapse is all important and nearly impossible to my notion. I don't pretend to be able to guess any better than the next person about WHEN, but I think we can be pretty sure that "what can't go on forever, won't". (I dunno who said that, but he was right on target.) We are facing an impossible situation with national debt, a failing economy, eroded manuufacturing base, a record drought this year and predicted to get hotter next year. I don't see how anyone could say we don't have a collapse coming. 

I am amazed that things have held together this long, but then, There are many banker tricks I don't know about. Maybe they have more ways to keep this thing going with duct tape, baling wire, bubble gum. Without a lot of stuff like "QE-1","QE- 2", "Operation Twist", bailing out any and all banksters, ad nauseum, we would have been declared bankrupt as a nation long ago. But it is just kicking the can down the road and praying for miracles. 

This whole situation prompted me to try writing the fiction tale here, 'Dirty Money', as a "What If" kind of thought experiment about how it would come out. I doubt if I got it right, but maybe it brought up some ways to deal with various outcomes.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

machinist said:


> Was it Yogi Berra who said something like, it is hard to make predictions, especially about the future?
> 
> Timing an economic collapse is all important and nearly impossible to my notion. I don't pretend to be able to guess any better than the next person about WHEN, but I think we can be pretty sure that "what can't go on forever, won't". (I dunno who said that, but he was right on target.) We are facing an impossible situation with national debt, a failing economy, eroded manuufacturing base, a record drought this year and predicted to get hotter next year. I don't see how anyone could say we don't have a collapse coming.
> 
> ...


It was Casey Stengel but you were close!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

If we knew what was going to happen, wouldn't it just take all the dang adventure out of it ?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Economic woes are a sure bet sometime....fukoshima is still simmering n cooking quietly in the background tho...it's a mess n if fuel pool 4 goes...well...we all be glowing soon. Always hard to predict but we all know things are not good..it's why we are proactive


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> What could/would/should be on the other side of SHTF? I believe there can and are worse things than death. I'm not entirely sure I want my kids to grow up or live in a Orwellian society, which is what I personally see as a future, or is that the present, lol?


To me there's no question in what's coming. The one-world government prophesied in Revelation. Then the seven year tribulation period where the world is ruled by the antichrist. That's followed by the return of Jesus and his thousand year reign upon the earth.

I expect that sometime after the collapse the Rapture of the church will occur. Those of us who are saved will be taken up. Given the condition of the country at the time it will go virtually unnoticed. Unless you're unsaved and you see a saved family member disappear. I'm concerned about my daughter-in-law. She's a church goer who believes in God but she's never accepted Jesus as her personal savior. She doesn't pray or read the Bible or show any signs that's she's saved. She just doesn't have any interest in spiritual things.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillS said:


> To me there's no question in what's coming. The one-world government prophesied in Revelation. Then the seven year tribulation period where the world is ruled by the antichrist. That's followed by the return of Jesus and his thousand year reign upon the earth.
> 
> I expect that sometime after the collapse the Rapture of the church will occur. Those of us who are saved will be taken up. Given the condition of the country at the time it will go virtually unnoticed. Unless you're unsaved and you see a saved family member disappear. I'm concerned about my daughter-in-law. She's a church goer who believes in God but she's never accepted Jesus as her personal savior. She doesn't pray or read the Bible or show any signs that's she's saved. She just doesn't have any interest in spiritual things.


Some of us aren't into outward displays like many Christians..but God knows our hearts.
Have faith.


----------



## deelann1954 (Aug 9, 2012)

invision said:


> Because they are sheeple too? No really, here are my thoughts...
> 
> Imagine the panic it would cause, there would be a mad rush on groceries and gas (oh shit, I better prep, duh) thus causing mayhem and potential rioting... Most modern grocery stores only keep 2-3 days worth of food inventory... If gas is harder to find, it could cause even greater disruption to the inventory controls.. So start introducing hyperinflation of food and gas... He'll last weekend we saw a .30 gas spike, imagine what it would be if there was a run?? $3.89 to $7-8/gallon, plus those stations willing to gouge even more? Next it would also trigger the economic collapse most of us think is going to happen anyway- meaning every Tom, Dick, and Harry is gonna run to the bank and their 401ks and cash them out. So now you have a run on banks, FDIC doesn't have the paper to cash every account out, so this would cause banks to ration money supplies, thus more riots and more inflation on every item. At the same time the stock market would collapse due to all the sell orders versus buys.... So, where do all these cash-outs go? The only safe monetary item would be for the sheeple is obviously the silver/gold market... So let's introduce hyperinflation on gold run, what $5000 an ounce?
> 
> ...


Been on this site about a month, just reading and lurking...there are lots and i mean lots of post on here that is really great and learning lots of new things... but this last part of you post was a interesting.. Had to go to Atlanta today via I75 and there across the interstate was the sign about this month being "Sept is National Preparedness Month start Preparing" Well go figure that one... When I grocery shop, I always buys extras, Even tho my DH says WHY!! It is just the way I am and he thinks that I am thinking crazy :nuts: I say what ever..I continue to prep when I can and afford the extras and he does not see..:sssh:
Sorry, did not mean to hijack your post.
I am working on a few things BOB, BOB for the car..and preps for the house..:nuts:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome to the board.... And I hope you didn't take 285 around the city!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

deelann1954,

Welcome from another newbie! Some folks call becoming aware of our problems, "taking the red pill", after the movie Matrix, I think it was. It is really hard for some people to do, because it means they have to give up a lot of comforting ideas. So expect it to take a while for your DH to see the need for prepping. Go easy on him. Life will bring him around. 

Heck, I'm having a lot of trouble with the idea that I can't do as much at age 66 as I did at 36... 

But there is nothing wrong with my perception of reality. Well, AFAIK. The truth is, I have my blind spots like everybody else. I do try to get past the "normalcy bias", but it ain't easy.


----------



## deelann1954 (Aug 9, 2012)

invision said:


> Welcome to the board.... And I hope you didn't take 285 around the city!


No unfortunately I had to go straight thru the city...:gaah:


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

deelann1954 said:


> No unfortunately I had to go straight thru the city...:gaah:



I have the same problem with my DH....He found my tubs and said we would never eat all of that. I just told him I needed a better place for them so I could rotate when they went on sale again. I shop Pulbix when they have the buy one get one sales..... 
BTW... Welcome aboard! Peachtree Corners City here!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

deelann1954 said:


> No unfortunately I had to go straight thru the city...:gaah:


Through is better than around any day anytime unless both the braves and falcons are playing and it's rush hour. Lol....


----------

